# como instalar una webcam logitech

## deniawor

no me crea el /dev/video ni el /dev/v4l, no me deja instalar el gspcav1, aunque los modulos los tengo operativos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ya todo el gspcav y los modulos necesarios para tu webcam estan en el kernel  nuevo, solo tienes que seleccionarlos y recompilar el kernel.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Tal vez necesites uno de estos:

qc-usb

qc-usb-messenger

Revisa sobre el modelo de tu cámara. Ambos están en portage pero no sé si compilen con todos los kernels.

----------

